# L2600DT lift not working



## TexasRay (Jan 12, 2013)

The lift on my Kubota L2600DT stopped working. I had recently taken the cover off of the gears under the seat to replace a high/low shifter part that had broken. I'm pretty sure i tested everything, including the lift, when i got it back together, but the first time i tried to use the lift it would only go down. It is real 'limp' and has no resistance. You can lift it up and down easily. I did drain the fluid when i worked on it before and have used the front end loader several times since then. Don't know where to check to see if dirt got into something. 

Also, i have noticed that when I move the lift control lever back and forth the rod on the opposite side of the housing does not move. But, in the parts diagram i have it looks like it doesn't have to since the lift arms usually play catch up with the control left as the fluid works.

It really looks as though i'm not getting enough fluid to the lift arm circuit. Any suggestions? I'm thinking somewhere there is a small clod of dirt or something that has blocked the fluid.


----------



## TexasRay (Jan 12, 2013)

another question about this. I've never changed the filter. If it is clogged would affect both the loader and the 3-point lift? The loader works fine. I'm also wondering which bolt on the side of the transmission is for the filter. I figure i might as well change it since the tractor is ten years old.


----------

